# Today is the day.....



## MummyPhinie (Oct 27, 2013)

....I meet my children   

To say I'm scared is an understatement. Sounds like one of my LO is very attached to her photo album, let's hope we live up to her expectations!
Meeting all of them in one go is going to be overwhelming, just hope I don't cry and manage to hold myself together. Also seeing LO new school today!


----------



## crazyspaniel (Sep 12, 2012)

What a busy day! Good luck, enjoy every minute


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Good luck.  The start of an amazing chapter in your life


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Wow what a wonderful day you have ahead of you. I'm sure you will treasure every moment . Enjoy xxxxx


----------



## mafergal (Jul 31, 2013)

Good luck Phinie, sounds like it's going to be an amazing emotional day! Enjoy it! x


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Fantastic. Best wishes Phinie. 
Is it a group of 3? Wonderful xxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

enjoy enjoy enjoy! magical first moments you never get back  


kjx


----------



## Hoppie (Jan 25, 2005)

Enjoy your very special day. Take it all in and savour every moment. X


----------



## Primmer (May 1, 2012)

Amazing ! enjouy the day - can't wait to hear all about it


----------



## Laws1612 (Dec 12, 2011)

Hope your having the best day...cant wait to hear about it xxx


----------



## Dawn7 (Sep 10, 2013)

Great news! How exciting, hope u have  wonderful day and like everyone, can't wait to hear all about ur day  xx


----------



## weemoofrazz (Sep 6, 2013)

Phinie

Hope your day has/is going well, I can't even contemplate how excited and nervous you must be, it will be fab I am certain. Best wishes.


----------



## Jacks girl (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi Phinie

Hope it all goes well  

xx


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Phinie hope you have had a wonderful day with your LO's. I'm sure it will be the best day of your life! 😊


----------



## MummyPhinie (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks for all your messages.

Words can't describe how today went. 

It's difficult to really know if it went as well as we thought until we see them again tomorrow, but they are just all so gorgeous and it couldn't have gone better, I'm just smiling thinking about there lovely sunny faces.
We met all 3, with 6 adults present it felt daunting but the sw and FC's were brilliant. Dh thought the FC was being odd going on about showing mummy stuff until he realised she was talking about me 

Was slow with eldest as shy but was so excited and soon warmed to us. when the others arrived I was shocked when FC told little one to shake hands to be polite and give us kisses, but obliged with a beam, sat on knee for photos! They took loads for us and we just got stuck in playing.

Every time I heard mummy being yelled I just melted, even more when dh got called dad, even got yelled really loudly to get his attention ( don't think dh twigged it was him). There was squabbling as you would expect but they have such distinct personalities. 
The sw left us to it and the FC were great as we discussed issues in next few weeks. Think there was a bit of bonding over social services etc!!
Baby was precarious on a seat but I left FC to sort out, she said straight away they were happy to sit back and let us take charge!

Melted at my little ones two kisses when they left, one when I said goodbye and as I went to say goodbye to sibling I turned round and there was a little person with arms open and lips ready for another! 

Seeing them separately at their FC tomorrow which will be nice to get to know them abut more individually. Can't wait  . It's early days I am sure there will be hurdles and challenges but all the tears, heartache and stress will be so worth it.


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Wow it sounds simply wonderful. Memories money can't buy xxx


----------



## Dawn7 (Sep 10, 2013)

Sounds like u had an amazing day, perfect!

Must be so surreal being called mummy, I'll be like ur DH and not realise that they're speaking to me lol

Enjoy the rest of ur intros and I hope when we get to this point, we have a similar experience too  xx


----------



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

So pleased you had such a successful day.    I loved reading about it. Hoping that after all my waiting this will happen to me at some point too!


----------



## MummyPhinie (Oct 27, 2013)

Day2 and I am nodding on the sofa after a playful hot day and a fish and chip treat supper!

Got more hugs and kisses off middle one beamed when we walked in. Youngest ran up to daddy for hugs, still seems wary of me but the middle one was the opposite. Had a few arguments temper and tears which was good to witness. Managed to soothe youngest after falling over. Then after brief pause had a very energetic few hours over with eldest, FC cooked tea while we played hide and seek, definitely more focused and relaxed than yesterday. Don't think the eldest wanted us to leave. Just taking each day at a time. 

Only focus on what we are doing tomorrow. Feels ok leaving them and us having little break at the moment. But I feel soon it will become more and more heart wrenching.
Managed to get a few pics, nothing too intrusive, cute ones of littlies with dh.
Might be tempted to go to bed now


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

Lovely news. Can I ask how old are the children? X


----------



## MummyPhinie (Oct 27, 2013)

Day 3

Phew I'm shattered, warm weather not helping!

More alone time with eldest doing crafty stuff while FC got on with baking. Joined for lunch by other FC and other 2. Good time playing in house and garden. Had some naughtiness but responded to us telling off. Also had first spontaneous hugs off eldest which was heart melting. Lots of clambering on daddy too, got some very special photos. Definitely think eldest is sad when we all leave. Getting more comfortable with us. Littlie is so cheeky and easy going....glad one of them is 
FC suggested a bit more of a lie in tomorrow which is good as next week will be lots of early starts.feeling more comfortable with them today, they are sharing there worries and concerns as well as vital info, didn't bother about me and silly questions. Also left us alone in garden ( not good to wear a skirt on windy day I'm sure I flashed my knickers!! ).
Still feeling very blessed, they are beautiful and lovely personalities. Looking forward to each day. Dh really going out of his comfort zone and learning so quick, it lovely to see that.


----------



## MummyPhinie (Oct 27, 2013)

Trying to post each day before I nod off!


----------



## Dawn7 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi Phinie,

Sounds like everything's flowing and going really well for u  I'm so pleased and ur putting my mind at ease.

Just a couple of questions, how details is ur intro plan (is everyday planned out)? How often does ur sw, child's sw's and family finder come and see u?

Ur daily posts are appreciated, hope tomoz goes well xx


----------



## MummyPhinie (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi dawn,

Are your 2 LO in seperate FC too? I thought they were.

Everyday is like a timetable in as such it's where we need to be at what time, who with. As for what we do that's flexible today we played, did some craft stuff (made some awesome bracelets that LO me and dh are all wearing). Aim is more time with eldest. They have put in suggestions like Sunday maybe taken them out on our own. When the days ramp up it's for example.....arrive at FC, observe morning routine, leave go to pick up other LO, come back to our house, lunch, early tea, take little ones back take eldest back and observe bath time/ bedtime routine. Rinse and repeat. FC want to be flexible and see how children get on, we are more than happy to be on board with that. 

It's going to be a lot of driving for us and a bit like a military excercises, but we get mileage money, and one FC said if we wanted to bring back early one day if we tired that's ok too  we get afternoon off next Sunday and have a mid review Wednesday I think. Should be getting things moved a bit this weekend into our house, they don't have any toys here yet! 
Their sw was present on first day for 30 mins. Our sw called us in the evening to see how it went. She asked me to text her each day if things were ok, call if any problems. All sw and family finder are going to be at meeting, and we know sw will visit on placement day, with the first LAC meeting a week later


----------



## MummyPhinie (Oct 27, 2013)

Day 4

A longer day today. Lots of lovely moments, starting to get some lovely bonding, little one ran to me when was upset and loved bouncing on my knee, who Also took an awesome selfie of the two of us!, 
Some sibling rivalry, tears and strops but managing those as best we can with 3 other adults around. Lovely lunch provided by foster carer. Eldest wanted to sit next to mummy, and daddy to sit next the other side, asking FC some questions but then me others, got to help feed middle one. I think that one struggling with emotions as is eldest when we leave.

Word of warning for those doing talking albums....be prepared to get over the embarrassment of hearing it over and over!! Must have heard it 4 times today. Eldest reading middle ones book and knows who everyone is.

Managed to get a few more questions in, also did big shop and stocking up after before we got home and collapsed! Intros are very draining! My brain is aching!


----------



## Chambordcheetah (May 18, 2014)

It's SUCH a privilege to read this Phinie, thank you so much for sharing. I have cried all the way through it, happy tears.


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Phinie, sounds truly wonderful! If not knackering, hard work etc etc

I can begin to imagine how it is going to be when you bring them all home....

You and dh one day, family of five the next, awesome! 

Wishing you the very best of luck.  Xx


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks so much for sharing Phinie. Sounds amazing.


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

Wonderful to read how things are going.  I can't imagine how you're managing three new children all at once, but it seems to have been well planned out and really hoping that placement goes as smoothly as it could.  I found intros with just one utterly emotionally exhausting; Wyxling's intros were the most incredible combination of incredible, happy, awful, upsetting, scary and a whole heap of other emotions all rolled up into one huge blast of arrrrgh!

Oddly, I remember the intros for both children really clearly, but the few weeks after I brought them home is a complete both times.  I can remember a few specifics and over-riding emotions, but the details are really hazy.

Anyway, that's a bit of a sidetrack, congratulations on your new family, and good luck!  

All the best,

Wyxie xx


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

loving reading this!


----------



## MummyPhinie (Oct 27, 2013)

Day 5 and 6
Was busy last night so didn't get chance to write.
Had my first proper heart bursting teary moments yesterday. Took them all out for walk to park on our own and seeing dh holding 2 hands was such a beautiful picture! Chatting to FC we were worried about little one as more attached to FC, but at the park I sat on grass, got seen and ran at me with open arms for a big cuddle  
Started moving there stuff in yesterday ready for first visit at ours today. It's been draining but gone pretty well, less tears but a few pouts off eldest. Apparently we are seeing a different child at the moment on 'best behaviour'. Had fab lunch, littlies seemed more comfortable with dh and myself and very happy running around. They didn't even notice for almost an hour that their FC had gone out for a walk!
We are now sat with 2 kitchens, a cart and mega blocks in our living room! 

It's fun looking at their toys when they aren't here, me and dh had a lovely play last night   well we have got to check it all works!

I'm finding it's the little things that are best to do when they are around, put in high chair, wiping faces, even put youngest in car seat when they left, just so they get used to being handled. Did think I was going to have a problem with little one changing nappy on my own, wouldn't lie down on mat on dresser, so moved to floor, still getting upset and wanting to stand, until I took trousers off and twigged what I was doing! Laid good as gold and we sang row row row your boat until we were all done, had lots of smiles, such a wriggle bottom doesn't stay still for long!
Same again tomorrow, looking forward to it


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh Phinie I am so loving your updates! Relishing every minute and can't wait until it's our turn. Congratulations!


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Fabulous being able to read all your updates, such a wonderful time for you, thank you for sharing! xx


----------



## Dawn7 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi Phinie,

Seems like u and DH are naturals lol So glad that ur getting used to each child, it cant be easy.

Ur correct, our potential LO's are living in separate foster placements and we're looking at bringing them both home separately. Their LA thinks this would be best and they've done it this way before and it really works. So we have 2 rounds of intros and looking to have both home for xmas so we're not complaining.

Eldest who's looking to come home first is attached to FC Mum and so his LA think he'll be very clingy towards me and obviously maybe upset on leaving foster mum.

Looking to do theraplay to help us bond, me and DH are just wanting to make that transition easy for LO and ourselves too.

Ur intro plans seem as I thought they would and flexible understandably for the children 

Look forward to hearing about day 7 and as everyone has said, I'm really enjoying ur updates so thankyou xx


----------



## Laws1612 (Dec 12, 2011)

Your journey is so heartwarming im glad yoir enjoying every second and im very jealous.....however you are very brave for all these childern you are taking on...cant wait to hear more updates xxcc


----------



## MummyPhinie (Oct 27, 2013)

Days 7-12

Sorry I haven't posted in a while, have had some very long days and after washing up, clearing away toys and getting ready for the next day I'm fit to drop!

We are nearing the end.....finally. When people say intros are exhausting they aren't kidding. I think I'm mentally and physically drained. 

Last few days we have been trying to form routines and house rules/boundaries, as well as getting to know 3 little people. We have done a few visits to the park which they love, we have walked the dog, had lunches and play time, then last 2 nights dinner before going back to observe bath time routines. Getting some wonderful moments, and we can see the bonds forming not only with us but each other. We ventured out to a local family farm today, kept it short but was very rewarding. 

We are getting attachments, although I feel they are superficial at the moment, the children are also starting to show ownership to us, their new home and family. We have had some challenges with behaviour but what we learnt in prep and support we have had off FC seems to be helping.

Got a half day tomorrow, so gives me chance to do some final jobs finished.

We had our review meeting which was ridiculous, 3 kids, 3 foster carers and 5 people from social services and us! But it went well, from what I heard running in and out. Kids behaved beautifully, eldest brought cakes we had made, and made sure everyone had one. Then middle one kept climbing over sofa between me and dh giving us kisses and cuddles looking so cute!

Both dh and I feel it so odd when we come back and there not here. I have taken lots of photos and even a couple of very short videos, one of them all dancing and wiggling bottoms to music and the other....something I have always loved and at one point I never thought I would have......a nodding little one in their high chair, so so cute and all you can here are the siblings going 'shhhhhhhhh sleeping' a proper awwww moment, poor little lamb was so confused when woke up as I was putting in car!


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Phinie that sounds simply magical and that it is going fantastic. Not long now and it will all be over and you can start life as a family. Take care xxx


----------



## millie:) (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh phinie how amazing nothing quite prepares you for introductions ours was only six days but was hugely exhausting mentally and physically there are no amount of words to explain how such a wide range of emotions you feel so so happy for you x


----------

